# Newbie moving to BCS



## bennme (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi All,
Just new to the site and some great info offered by members. I live in the Okanagan valley in south central BC and am planning a permanent relocation to the La Paz, BCS area. Besides La Paz, I am very interested in Todos Santos and El Sargento areas.

I am heading down on Jan 27 to look at real estate and have an ex pat from SF who has lived in La Paz since '85 as my realtor.

Any and all info/advice would be appreciated. I have requested info from the Mexican Consutulate in Vancouver as well.

I want to import my 4 collector vehicles as well as two others. Advice?

Thanks in advance...........Keith


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I hope you are aware of the summer climate down there, plus the fact that you are only allowed the temporary importation of one vehicle per person.


----------



## bennme (Jan 23, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> I hope you are aware of the summer climate down there, plus the fact that you are only allowed the temporary importation of one vehicle per person.


I am coming from a desert area where the summer temps can hit 35C on a normal day and have been 40C on occasion. I would be interested in hearing more about the import of vehicles. I had read another thread about this but was not sure if this applied to permanent residents. thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A 'temporary resident' (no inmigrante) may temporarily import one vehicle, as may a tourist for his stay of up to 180 days. The latter may not leave Mexico without the vehicle.
A 'permanent resident' (inmigrante) may temporarily import one vehicle, but must remove it from Mexico at the five year point, before becoming 'inmigrado' or naturalized.
There may be ways for foreigners to permanently import classic/antique cars, but it would be expensive and take some time. You might seek out one of the collector's clubs for more information. I know there is one in Guadalajara, as they sometimes tour or show in Chapala.

35C is OK in a dry environment but can be very oppressive at near 100% humidity.


----------



## bennme (Jan 23, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> A 'temporary resident' (no inmigrante) may temporarily import one vehicle, as may a tourist for his stay of up to 180 days. The latter may not leave Mexico without the vehicle.
> A 'permanent resident' (inmigrante) may temporarily import one vehicle, but must remove it from Mexico at the five year point, before becoming 'inmigrado' or naturalized.
> There may be ways for foreigners to permanently import classic/antique cars, but it would be expensive and take some time. You might seek out one of the collector's clubs for more information. I know there is one in Guadalajara, as they sometimes tour or show in Chapala.
> 
> 35C is OK in a dry environment but can be very oppressive at near 100% humidity.


thanks, i'll do some checking on the cars. I hear you about the humidity. I understand the todos santos area runs dryer and about 10F cooler than on the Sea of Cortez but all in all, i'll take the humidity over snow and cold anyday....no brainer..


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I live in La Paz but have a Mexican-plated car, so my knowledge of importing cars is limited. I do know that temporary vehicle permits aren't needed for the Baja Peninsula, at least not if you drive in. If you plan to ship or tow the other cars, it may be a different story. Foreign-plated cars can be driven in BCS, but plates/registration have to be current. You also have to carry Mexican liability insurance (a Canadian policy won't do here). Be sure to check specifics for collector cars. 

I think I know which realtor you mean, and if so, you should be in good hands. Be sure to bring warm clothes! Right now daytime highs are around 20C, but nights go below 10C, and it can get windy. Hope you enjoy your visit. This is a great place to live!

PS- BCS is drier than most other coastal areas of Mexico. Humid days do occur mid-August to mid-October during the tropical storm season.


----------



## bennme (Jan 23, 2011)

makaloco said:


> I live in La Paz but have a Mexican-plated car, so my knowledge of importing cars is limited. I do know that temporary vehicle permits aren't needed for the Baja Peninsula, at least not if you drive in. If you plan to ship or tow the other cars, it may be a different story. Foreign-plated cars can be driven in BCS, but plates/registration have to be current. You also have to carry Mexican liability insurance (a Canadian policy won't do here). Be sure to check specifics for collector cars.
> 
> I think I know which realtor you mean, and if so, you should be in good hands. Be sure to bring warm clothes! Right now daytime highs are around 20C, but nights go below 10C, and it can get windy. Hope you enjoy your visit. This is a great place to live!


Thanks brother, appreciate your input and I will check further into the cars. Can you tell me some basic info on bringing in settlers' effects? I am really looking forward to hopefully transforming this from a visit to a permanent home.....Keith


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

"Sister", but you're very welcome! Unfortunately, I'm not much help on the settler's effects, either. I moved here from Egypt and had my little pile of personal stuff airfreighted in (no furniture or anything big). Friends who moved recently from California just drove their load in, declared it, and got the "green light". Others have had to pay duty on some things. My suggestion would be to see what's available here before you plan to bring a lot down.


----------



## bennme (Jan 23, 2011)

makaloco said:


> "Sister", but you're very welcome! Unfortunately, I'm not much help on the settler's effects, either. I moved here from Egypt and had my little pile of personal stuff airfreighted in (no furniture or anything big). Friends who moved recently from California just drove their load in, declared it, and got the "green light". Others have had to pay duty on some things. My suggestion would be to see what's available here before you plan to bring a lot down.


I humbly apologize, Sister..and thanks for the input.......Keith


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

this website: BajaNomad Forums - "Peace, Love & Fish Tacos"
deals with Baja only where laws are different 
than the mainland, easy to join and good infomation, Rick


----------



## bennme (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks Rick, much appreciated........Keith


----------

